# [SOLVED] secondary IDE channel no 80 conductor cable installed



## YSRRider (Jan 15, 2005)

just replaced my motherboard because it was suspected to be toast after a power surge and talking to people on here in a previous post. New MB installed, still the same problem. I'm getting an error on boot up that says "secondary IDE channel no 80 conductor cable installed" :4-dontkno

I have reset the bios on both boards and I think that may be part of the problem, I had a similar problem getting this system to boot when I built it and cant remember what the problem was.

the board is an ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe, CDROM is first boot device and HDD-0 is second boot device. I have even switched that to HDD-1 and still the same problem. I have tried 2 different IDE cables and still get the problem. 

Any ideas?


----------



## YSRRider (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: secondary IDE channel no 80 conductor cable installed*

Figured it out, on the main bios screen, under your primary master/slave secondary options for HDD and CD's there is a floppy setting that is Enabled by default, that must be disabled to get the PC to boot.


----------

